# Puppy Sizes..



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

So, I've finally seen one of Sonnys brothers today!!! BIG DIFFERENCE!!! Wow!! Sonny is 1lb 2, his brother is 3lb 4!!!! Same age!! 

View attachment 9738



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

View attachment 9746



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh they are both cute! How did you see his brother? Did your friends or family buy him?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

That's genetics for you! :lol:

Cute!


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

I got him from my brother in law and our friend has just bought the last boy puppy! He's soo laid back compared to Sonny!! Sonny can fight his corner!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hehe, yeah often times the smaller they are the feistier. Bella kicks Chanel's butt daily, lol, nowadays poor Chanel surrenders and rolls over the second she sees Bella coming. :lol:


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

It was cute to see them running around! I just can't get over the size difference!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah it's pretty crazy. There is a girl on this forum, she has two littermate Chis,
both girls, one is a tiny little thing and the other is a big Chi. Funny how that
happens.

Do you have other pets besides Sonny?


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah we have 5 cats too!! Haha My own zoo!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Aww my friends have called him Max!! We bought her Max as a gift and she's over the moon!! Speechless!! Bev, Max's new mummy, has MS badly and also cancer and is in a motorised wheelchair a lot of the day. She has carers that go in, but she's ever so lonely. She babysat Sonny for me last Saturday to 'test the water' And she was heartbroken when I came to take him home. So, my fiancé, her partner and I all chipped in to but her Max. She's soo happy with him!!
View attachment 9753



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You guys are awesome, what a wonderful gift!
Made my heart melt, so touching.


----------

